# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الطبلاوي يبدع حين تخلو الطرقات من عذابات البشر

## حسين العفنان

مجموعة ( عندما يظمأ النهر ) القصصية

بقلم / محمود توفيق حسين 

يأتينا الأديب خالد الطبلاوي في مجموعته هذه بضميره ، بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى ودلالات ؛ إنه لا يقف في وسط الحلقة كما يفعل الحواة الواقعون تحت ابتزاز الجمهور فيقدمون الدهشة ولو بالألم المكتوم ، ألم الضلوع الذي تكاد تختلف بعد التكتيف المتقن ، خالد الطبلاوي ليس كذلك ، فهو بأدبه هذا الريفي الجميل الشهم الذي يفك أحبال الحواة ، أو يوصي الغلاظ الذين يتقدَّمون لتقييدهم بأن يمارسوا ذلك بشيءٍ من الرحمة.



نحن كلنا – أدباء وقراء – نمارس أعمال الحواة وجمهور الحواة بأشكال متباينة ، وخالد بفطرته النقية التقية يأبى ذلك ، ويعمل على تفكيك البراعة الخادعة المبطَّنة بالألم ، إنه في حرب إبداعية ضد القسوة التي نمارسها على بعضنا البعض ، فهي ممارسة ضد الذات ، ضد الفطرة ؛ ومن الجميل أنه ببساطة يكشف لنا بأسلوبه كيف أننا نقوم بتكتيف أنفسنا بعنفٍ حينما نكتب القصة القصيرة ؛ بغرض حبس الأنفاس وتضخيم الحلقة بالمتفرجين العابرين وخلق حالة من الهوس المرَضي، هو لا يحب ذلك ، فالأدب عنده ممارسة اجتماعية مقبولة منسجم مع همَّة الفلاحة وتنميق الباشكاتب ومجاهرة المؤذن من أعلى مئذنة بالريف ، وهو بهذا أدبٌ جديرٌ بدخول البيوت ليسمع منها ويكتب لها ، أما الأدب الذي هو عمل من أعمال الحواة ، الأدب المؤسَّس على البراعة والتوتر وخفة اليد ، فهو وإن كان جاذبًا للازدحام ، إلَّا أنه ازدحام مؤقَّت ، أدب كتب عليه أن يكون على مسافة من بيوت الناس.



وخالد الطبلاوي حريص على إبراز وجوه نقية وقوية تصل إلى حد المثالية ، وغالبًا ما تكون وجوهًا نسوية ، ينتصر للمرأة بالشرط الاجتماعي والديني ، وليس بالشرط الغربي المعلَّب ؛ ومع اهتمام خالد الطبلاوي بالبطل المثالي ، إلَّا انه حاذق في تلمُّس الندوب على الشخصيات بطريقة ظريفة ، بعضها لو جمعناها معًا شكَّلت متحفًا حيويًا للشخصية المصرية في أطوارها الغريبة ؛ هنا نحن أمام قلم يقف بالمرصاد لما يسمى بـ ( الملعنة ) و( النمردة ) وبخاصة في تجلياتهما الريفية ، قلمٌ يحمله رجل على ما يبدو أنه يكتب في صفاء الفجر بعد أن خلت الطرقات المتربة مما كانت تئن به من تناقضات وعذابات وأحلام البشر.

***
بحمد الله تعالى وتوفيقه صدرت عن مكتبة أجيال بمدينة السادات المجموعة القصصية بعنوان "عندما يظمأ النهر" للأديب / خالد الطبلاوي قدم لها القاص والروائي / محمود توفيق ، الكتاب من القطع المتوسط وعدد صفحاته 168 صفحة و يضم ما يزيد على 60 قصة و أقصوصة وبارقة و خطت شهادتها على غلافه الناقدة الأستاذة / ماجدة شحاته ، والتوزيع من خلال الأديبة : سلوى حبيب أو من خلال الأستاذ : خميس نصر ت 01221919590

----------

